# In need of help deciding...



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

The company that I work for is hosting a photo competition, so I am in need of feedback as to what I should submit. Here are the ones that I feel are the strongest. If you feel compelled to make a suggestion from my site/blog, you may do that as well (Tyler Drumm Photography). Just make sure to post a link to the image here. There's no criteria for the contest, it's completely open ended. 

I made the poll multiple choice, and will likely go with the top choice. So if there's two that you can't decide between, vote for them both. 

Thanks for any feedback in advance! 


1. 






2. 





3. 





4.





5.


----------



## spang1mw (Feb 14, 2013)

I really like #1 I felt that was the strongest photo out of the group with #2 being a close second. Good luck in the competition!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to vote and voice your opinion! Muchos gracias! :thumbup:


----------



## spang1mw (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Thank you for taking the time to vote and voice your opinion! Muchos gracias! :thumbup:



Your welcome! They are all fantastic photos overall it was hard to pick just one!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 14, 2013)

I like 1 as it is. 234 don't grab. But 5 I find the most interesting, but Imho if you crop the left half off.  This would accentuate the footprints, and I think improve the comp.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 14, 2013)

Picking what I like, I chose number 5

Picking what people will like, I chose number 2.  I voted for number 2.

People like that look on photos these days...almost to the point where it is a trend.  

I do like number 1, but for a few nit pick reasons...it didn't make the list for me.  Hot spots and noise...two things I don't like.  I love the photo as a whole though and the composition.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> I like 1 as it is. 234 don't grab. But 5 I find the most interesting, but Imho if you crop the left half off.  This would accentuate the footprints, and I think improve the comp.



Thank you for responding! I'm not sure what I've got for resolution left on 5. It was a pretty significant crop on my 12mp 5D. If it were shot with the 5D2, I'd be better off. I'll have to mess with it in lightroom.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> Picking what I like, I chose number 5
> 
> Picking what people will like, I chose number 2.  I voted for number 2.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ernie. Maybe I can burn his nose a little bit and retain some contrast. I appreciate the input buddy!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 14, 2013)

np.   you hit the one spot I was focused on the nose/face area. and the other was on top of the tractor.  It's obviously not a big deal...still a good shot.  Just a "me" thing mostly.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 14, 2013)

on a second look, I almost wonder if removing that rock above his head in 5 would help.  Dunno why but it bugs me now.  lol

after thought....maybe even just move the rock onto the left side in some of that neg space...give the eye something to look at over there.  Normally I don't like neg space, but in this shot I do...for me it sits well.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 14, 2013)

Any idea who is going to be doing the judging of photos? Because I'd probably vote one way if I knew a bunch of male executives in suits were making the decisions, versus say a bunch of women with kids. Or professional photographers.

I like them all, but I definitely have my favorites--but like Pallycow, what *I* like, I'm not sure translates to what's likely to win a contest.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude i've never seen #1! 

Killer shot. I think that's the winner, you probably deep down knew that was the best of these eh?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 14, 2013)

Also all polls must haz bacon


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Any specific category, or is it just a free-for-all?


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think the strongest is #3 because of the bride's eye contact.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Any specific category, or is it just a free-for-all?



It's just open, no category, no subject matter. So that's why I tried to present a variety.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Any idea who is going to be doing the judging of photos? Because I'd probably vote one way if I knew a bunch of male executives in suits were making the decisions, versus say a bunch of women with kids. Or professional photographers.
> 
> I like them all, but I definitely have my favorites--but like Pallycow, what *I* like, I'm not sure translates to what's likely to win a contest.



I'm not sure who's going to be judging them. They're being sent to corporate, I'd reckon. Grand prize is $25,000... I believe it to be people in the photographic field.


----------



## pic_chick (Feb 14, 2013)

Wanted to wish you luck and keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Grand prize is $25,000...



Hmm...  I think that changes things, just a little - lol!

No offense man, but for $25k, I think you need to step up your game.  
Not that these are bad or anything, but for that kind of prize you're going to have a lot of competition.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 14, 2013)

I voted for #1 and #3.  #1 cute as can be and makes me smile cheek to cheek.  #3 I keep thinking of what the groom is thinking or feeling with his held down like that.  Good vibes with that one.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea who is going to be doing the judging of photos? Because I'd probably vote one way if I knew a bunch of male executives in suits were making the decisions, versus say a bunch of women with kids. Or professional photographers.
> ...



Okay, then I'm going with my first love, #1.  #5 was a close second though and I think it would be a strong contender as well.


----------



## Tee (Feb 14, 2013)

I chose two: 2 & 3.  Not only are they finished in a contemporary processing style but more importantly they are the only two images that give thought.  In image 2 I can hear the gasp of the crowd as the bride is first seen.  In image 3 there seems to be personal reflection between the two during a candid moment when the camera is not supposed to be on them.  As opposed to image 1 in which it's simply a happy child on a tractor (not that there's anything wrong with it) but there is nothing more that makes me wonder what is going on in the picture.  I fear that if you select image 1, it will be too cliche.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 14, 2013)

All of them are good.  Personally, I love #5, with #2 a close second.  But if this was a race, they'd all be within tenths-of-a-second behind each other.  As to why - #5 has a number of diagonals (grass, footprints, sand sections), a contrast of sharp texture in the foreground and blurry grey in the back (grey of the past vs. sharpness and immediacy of the present), and a placement of the boy in the frame that allows us to explore the image.

#2 appeals to me because it seems it have caught a perfect moment - the bride surrounded by her parents, walking towards the brightness (bright future?), while the multitude awaits her approach, and her groom is waiting, out of focus, but present as she comes near.

#1 is a really cute shot, but the OOF nose of the tractor bugs me a bit, along with the dark area at the top right of the frame.

#3 has nice focus and lighting, but I am wishing he was looking up at us.

#4 is a beautiful scene, but it's a little dark for my taste.


----------



## Tee (Feb 14, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> #3 I keep thinking of what the groom is thinking or feeling with his held down like that.  Good vibes with that one.



I was dissecting the brides expression.  So much to love about that image.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 14, 2013)

I like numbers 1 the most then number 3.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Hmm...  I think that changes things, just a little - lol!
> 
> No offense man, but for $25k, I think you need to step up your game.
> Not that these are bad or anything, but for that kind of prize you're going to have a lot of competition.



Well, thankfully all the people that I work with in my branch don't appear to be too skilled behind a camera (with a few exceptions of course). 

Also, I'm quite overwhelmed with the personal analysis and thoughts on my photos. It's very interesting to hear in depth reactions as you fine folks are providing. It really means a lot to me, and I thank all of you.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 14, 2013)

I voted 1&3,but I like 1 over 3.I think I like those because you see expression.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I voted for #1)

I'm just sayin' ... the contests we have at my work, you win like $100 ... I know that for a 25k prize, I'd be a lot pickier, lol.  (As far as what I would submit, _and_ judging the photos.)

And I agree that it depends a LOT on who the judges are.

(Sorry if it sounded like I was saying that they were bad.  I didn't mean that.)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm inclined to say none of them.  Not that they're not good images; they're very good images, BUT...  they're people.  People the judges aren't likely to know, and thus unlikely to connect to.  #1 is a contender because it's a cute kid shot and cute kids are always an attention grabber, but being a monochrome, I'm not sure it will have the visual impact to grab the judge's attention in the few seconds they're likely to give on a first round cull of entries.  #5 in my opinion is the one with the greatest chance of making it (I second the suggestion of a crop) because it's in colour (greater visual impact) and there's more to it than just the person - that is, there's more to interest John. Q. Public.  A good litmus test for this sort of thing is:  "If you gave a print to someone you don't know, and who has no connection with the image, would they be likely to hang it on their wall?"


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I'm inclined to say none of them.  Not that they're not good images; they're very good images, BUT...  they're people.  People the judges aren't likely to know, and thus unlikely to connect to.  #1 is a contender because it's a cute kid shot and cute kids are always an attention grabber, but being a monochrome, I'm not sure it will have the visual impact to grab the judge's attention in the few seconds they're likely to give on a first round cull of entries.  #5 in my opinion is the one with the greatest chance of making it (I second the suggestion of a crop) because it's in colour (greater visual impact) and there's more to it than just the person - that is, there's more to interest John. Q. Public.  A good litmus test for this sort of thing is:  "If you gave a print to someone you don't know, and who has no connection with the image, would they be likely to hang it on their wall?"



Thanks for your thoughts John. The reason I chose photos of people, is because the company I work for during the week is a company that specializes in photographing people. So I chose to make a decision between photos of people. I completely understand where you're coming from, and perhaps maybe I should have included an abstract or landscape in the poll. Thank you once again!


----------



## runnah (Feb 14, 2013)

Are you hiring? I got a hat for winning a competition at my job.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

For those of you who asked about the third having both of them with eye contact...


----------



## runnah (Feb 14, 2013)

Hard to say with out knowing the contest runners, I would go with #1.


----------



## Tee (Feb 14, 2013)

The reason #3 works is because they're not making eye contact.  

I guess I'm alone on this one.  #1 is not a good choice for entry.  I like the image.  Just not for competition.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm weird... My favorite is 2... cause I love the light.

HOWEVER... knowing what I know about your company............

They're gonna like 1... maybe 3.

1 because it's a candid moment with a child, where his expression is good and his eyes are "smiling"

3 because it's a genuine moment where you caught the bride connecting to the camera...

...but I still think they'd probably go more for 1.

I think.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> For those of you who asked about the third having both of them with eye contact...



I just happened to see this cause it flipped me to page 3 after I posted my last post...

That's the only reason I don't think they'd go for 3... because dude isn't looking up.  And you KNOW how big they are on... smiling eyes and contact...


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 15, 2013)

JacaRanda said:
			
		

> I voted for #1 and #3.  #1 cute as can be and makes me smile cheek to cheek.  #3 I keep thinking of what the groom is thinking or feeling with his held down like that.  Good vibes with that one.



Wow, not a typo but straight out skip a word.  S/B head held down.  Even with no eye contact, I sense a bashful guy, extremely happy about what has just happened.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

JacaRanda said:
			
		

> Wow, not a typo but straight out skip a word.  S/B head held down.  Even with no eye contact, I sense a bashful guy, extremely happy about what has just happened.



I actually didn't have any problem understanding your post. Thanks for clearing it up though!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought you had a great one from that wedding with them in a boat...why didn't that one make the list?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

Pallycow said:
			
		

> I thought you had a great one from that wedding with them in a boat...why didn't that one make the list?



Which one was it? The first one made the bride cry when I delivered it to her. The second one I like for the symmetry and the crowd in the background.


----------



## shefjr (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't feel that I have any right to judge on a technical and or artistic level. I do think that they are all lovely in their own way and your an inspiration to look up to for your photographic skills. For me the one that I prefer is number 5. 
Which ever photo you choose good luck!


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 15, 2013)

I went with 3 and 5, but I really like the color version of 3 with eye contact.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

shefjr said:
			
		

> I don't feel that I have any right to judge on a technical and or artistic level. I do think that they are all lovely in their own way and your an inspiration to look up to for your photographic skills. For me the one that I prefer is number 5.
> Which ever photo you choose good luck!



Wow! Thank you John! I appreciate you commenting and offering your thoughts!


----------



## thunderkyss (Feb 15, 2013)

I liked #1, but feel the highlights are what I come to understand as overblown. May be able to fix it with software & it'll be the best of the bunch. I voted #5 as it was the only one that looked "right" exposure, composition, contrast, colors.... I think it will score the highest. If you could tone down the highs on #1, it would be a very strong image & capable of winning a photo contest, where I really don't think the others would. 


But I haven't judged any contests so grain of salt & all that.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 15, 2013)

...i,too,like the color version of 3 better.....both for being in color,and both subjects making eye contact....................but what do i know


----------



## KenC (Feb 15, 2013)

I voted for #5, although I agree with someone who commented earlier that it should be cropped on the left.  I'd probably go with an exact square crop.  You won't lose any resolution because it would be the same height and so would be displayed/printed at the same magnification.

I had some problems with all of the others, and there are too many images to comment on.  The alternate version of #3 addresses the eye contact problem, but their hands are right on the frame edge and there are bright spots along the top of the frame, both distractions, at least to me.


----------



## thunderkyss (Feb 15, 2013)

tirediron said:


> #1 is a contender because it's a cute kid shot and cute kids are always an attention grabber, but being a monochrome, I'm not sure it will have the visual impact to grab the judge's attention in the few seconds they're likely to give on a first round cull of entries.



I thought the monochrome of #1 fit perfectly..... makes it look old. The second I saw it, I got a nostalgic feeling & thought about "the good ole days" & all the good times, being young & carefree... I think the B&W look works on that photo with the kid on the "old" tractor


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

KenC said:
			
		

> I voted for #5, although I agree with someone who commented earlier that it should be cropped on the left.  I'd probably go with an exact square crop.  You won't lose any resolution because it would be the same height and so would be displayed/printed at the same magnification.
> 
> I had some problems with all of the others, and there are too many images to comment on.  The alternate version of #3 addresses the eye contact problem, but their hands are right on the frame edge and there are bright spots along the top of the frame, both distractions, at least to me.



Not feeling the square crop. Sorry. It takes a particular image to warrant a square crop IMO. I don't see that as one of them. 

Didn't realize five images was too many. Normally C&C threads are between 3-5. 

Thank you for responding!


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 15, 2013)

#1 FTW, slight shame about the foreground DOF, but it doesn't kill the shot.
#2 IMO the woman on the right is not contributing to the image, I might have prefered to see the expressions on the faces of the crowd - they're all looking at the bride.
#3 I like the guy looking down, there's enough expression to see he is well pleased. The bride doesn't look like she is "with him", if that makes sense.
#4 Naa, I don't like the way the bride is leaning away from the groom.
#5 But for the rock and dark blob on the RH edge this would have been my choice.

Voted #1

Wish you all luck in the comp!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for responding and rendering critique, Rob.

The only issue I take with your critique is that the woman on the right in #2 is the brides mother. There is absolutely no way I would leave her out of the image, and she definitely adds to the feeling. If it were some random person, then yeah. I'd see what you were saying for sure. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 15, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, not those, I thought you had one with the same couple in shot 3...in a boat.. lol.  I recall a scene of laughter.  Stuck in my head anyway, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 15, 2013)

found it.  I was thinking of this one.  Looking now, it's not up to par with the others you posted, but for some reason...a good one apparently, 8 months later it still stands out in my head as a good moment captured.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

Pallycow said:
			
		

> found it.  I was thinking of this one.  Looking now, it's not up to par with the others you posted, but for some reason...a good one apparently, 8 months later it still stands out in my head as a good moment captured.



Ah, thank you Ernie! I had forgot about that one. I also have a slight different angle of that one too which is what I thought you were going to post.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 15, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, I liked the other one as well...but the bride is less involved in that one, but still a great shot.  Funny, reviewing that whole series...you got a lot of winners in that set.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 15, 2013)

Number 1. Not the reason I chose it, but it could have been taken in any decade in the last 70 or so years. It feels like it is part of a family history. Good luck.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 15, 2013)

Umm, you got any others?

 j/k... I voted for one and two. Couldn't decide. Good luck, man!


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 15, 2013)

#1 is my pic.  Would be toughest to recreate that moment, feeling.


----------

